# Ralf Möller datet Miss Berlin 2011, Maria Rosenthal



## beachkini (8 Juni 2013)

​*Nach der Trennung von seiner Frau Annette (48) wurde Ralf Möller (54) nun mit einer 22-Jährigen gesichtet.*

Bloß nicht auffallen war die Devise von Ralf Möller (54), als er Donnerstagabend die Bertelsmannparty in Mitte besuchte – denn er war nicht allein! Dem Hollywood-Hünen folgte auf Schritt und Tritt ein schöner Schatten auf langen Beinen. Möller und die brünette Schönheit wirkten sehr vertraut. Damit aber nicht zu viel Eindruck von Zweisamkeit entsteht, hatte Möller noch einen Freund im Schlepptau.

Der stellte sich immer wieder zwischen das Paar, sobald die Kameras blitzten. Diese Chance nutzte die B.Z. und fragte nach, was läuft da? „Wir treffen uns schon länger, ich darf aber nicht drüber reden, sonst bekomme ich Ärger!“, verriet die Schöne, die keine Unbekannte ist. Maria Rosenthal (22) wurde 2011 zur „Miss Berlin“ gewählt und zeigt sich seitdem immer mal wieder mit Prominenten auf dem roten Teppich, z.B. mit GZSZ-Star Raúl Richter (26) bei einer Filmpremiere im Januar.

Ralf Möller hatte sich erst im Februar offiziell von seiner Frau Annette (48) getrennt. Seine älteste Tochter ist ein Jahr älter als seine sexy Abendbegleitung. Ganz geheuer war ihm das wohl auch nicht. Auf Nachfrage der B.Z. scherzte er: „Komm, Kind, du musst jetzt schlafen gehen, es ist spät!“ Die beiden verschwanden tatsächlich – allerdings zunächst ins Borchardt. Zuletzt hatte sich Möller im April über sein Liebesleben geäußert: „Ich habe hier und da einige Dates, sehe Leute und Frauen.“ Unter denen war offensichtlich auch Maria. (bz-berlin.de)


----------



## JayP (12 Juni 2013)

Boah krass dieser Ralf "Haialarm" Möller, kennt der nicht den Schwarzenegger Arnold persönlich und raucht auch die gleichen Zigarren wie der!?


----------



## Punisher (13 Juni 2013)

Von mir aus kann der Möller sogar die gleichen Frauen poppen wie Schwarzenegger


----------



## freakheadder (7 Juli 2013)

traurig sehr sehr traurig


----------



## nerfic (7 Juli 2013)

Echt hübsch die zwei


----------

